# the difference between ISTP and INTP



## muffinsplanned (Aug 28, 2010)

What is the main difference between these two types? I'm pretty close to being IxTP, so I'm a bit curious to know exactly what there differences are.:wink:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

ISTPs are much more focused on the "here and now" while INTPs are more focused on possible futures and whatever ideas are bouncing off their heads.

ISTPs usually enjoy more physical things (sports, outdoors, building things with their hands, nonverbal communication) while INTPs are typically wrapped up in thoughts.

ISTPs like taking things apart and putting them back together, figuring out what makes things function. INTPs like analyzing details, solving puzzles and figuring out new possible solutions.

ISTPs are usually not motivated by things like recognition or rules; they have to be the one to choose to do something. INTPs are the chameleons, and will often fit into a group by pretending to have similar interests or mimicking abilities.


----------



## muffinsplanned (Aug 28, 2010)

hziegel said:


> ISTPs are much more focused on the "here and now" while INTPs are more focused on possible futures and whatever ideas are bouncing off their heads.
> 
> ISTPs usually enjoy more physical things (sports, outdoors, building things with their hands, nonverbal communication) while INTPs are typically wrapped up in thoughts.
> 
> ...


I feel like I'm a big mixture between ISTP and INTP. I'm too theoretical and analytical to be ISTP, but too hands-on to be INTP. The first point I'm leaning towards INTP, but the last point I'm ISTP. As for the other two I have no idea.

I guess I need to figure out what cognitive functions I use and try to solve this for myself through that. 

Thank you for answering!


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

muffinsplanned said:


> I feel like I'm a big mixture between ISTP and INTP. I'm too theoretical and analytical to be ISTP, but too hands-on to be INTP. The first point I'm leaning towards INTP, but the last point I'm ISTP. As for the other two I have no idea.
> 
> I guess I need to figure out what cognitive functions I use and try to solve this for myself through that.
> 
> Thank you for answering!


I should point out that ISTPs are also very theoretical and analytical, since they are also Ti dominant. The difference is the way in which they analyze things - INTPs use Ne which gives way to numerous possible answers for every question, while ISTPs use Se, which takes in data from the surroundings and applies it in a step-by-step fashion.

I agree that learning more about cognitive functions will help a lot in this! Good luck on figuring out your type!


----------



## muffinsplanned (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you for your answers! This cleared up a lot and now I can be sure I am an ISTP and not an INTP.  thank you


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

MBTI on the upper layer seems like personalities work alike or are similar because it's only the 4 letter code - once you get into the cognitive functions that each type uses you'll quickly see however that beneath the surface they function fundamentally different, even though the text type description has matching traits that fit you.


----------



## guile11 (Jun 23, 2011)

istp less logical more hands on, more action oriented. I would do something just to enjoy the rush of doing it.Intp more logical less hands on more duty oriented. I believe an intp would do as little as possible hoping to work smarter not harder.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

What @devoid said: NPs care about possibilities, SPs care about experiences


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

In a nutshell?

ISTP= Badass, hands-on
INTP= Intellectual, conceptual


----------



## Wubtavia (Jul 22, 2015)

Someone managed to find the thread four years later, eh? I suppose it is still relevant to others seeking such information, although I imagine the OP already received her desired answer. :rolldeyes:


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Wubtavia said:


> Someone managed to find the thread four years later, eh?


 Huh, look at that.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

muffinsplanned said:


> Thank you for your answers! This cleared up a lot and now I can be sure I am an ISTP and not an INTP.  thank you


so if your istp and not intp , wy does your profile say entp ?


----------



## muffinsplanned (Aug 28, 2010)

CanisLycaon said:


> so if your istp and not intp , wy does your profile say entp ?


This thread is 4 years old, which means that I have gone through a loooong process of sifting through information and learning about MBTI. Studying cognitive functions I figured that I use Ne/Si, not Se/Ni, and that various things made me mistype as introvert over extrovert 

I've been typed as INTP, INTJ, ISTP, ISTJ etc. by various personality tests, but on cognitive function tests I consistently score high on Ne, and I know that my Si-function is very low for me and doesn't come naturally at all.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

both is weak


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

muffinsplanned said:


> This thread is 4 years old, which means that I have gone through a loooong process of sifting through information and learning about MBTI. Studying cognitive functions I figured that I use Ne/Si, not Se/Ni, and that various things made me mistype as introvert over extrovert
> 
> I've been typed as INTP, INTJ, ISTP, ISTJ etc. by various personality tests, but on cognitive function tests I consistently score high on Ne, and I know that my Si-function is very low for me and doesn't come naturally at all.


ah .. that explains ^^ sry if i askt maby on some dum and rude way ^^


----------

